# This one's for you Ken



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't know if you've seen this you probably have, but every time I do it just kills me. He makes a simple song extremely impossible to duplicate. Flailing to the extent he does while keeping the right dynamics & rhythm is like I said, extremely difficult. As a drummer you're aware of that but people who have never played drums probably think this is just "trickery" or showmanship gone over-the-top, but it's impressive to me. He's fun to watch. And a humble guy to in person.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 11, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Daren (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry, the first thing that popped into my head was "Animal'' from The Muppet Show...
(and I am not even going to hijack this thread with ''Buddy Rich vs Animal Drum Battle'')


.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2012)

Daren said:


> .... I am not even going to hijack this thread with ''Buddy Rich vs Animal Drum Battle'')



"Hijack"? Hijack! How is Buddy Rich a hijack in ANY thread?! 

I had never seen Buddy show much humor and here he finally did I have always loved this video.


----------

